

Soda cans and satellites - bmir-alum-007
http://www.ballaerospace.com/

======
bmir-alum-007
The primary corp site [http://www.ball.com](http://www.ball.com) is currently
down.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150721173555/http://www.ball.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150721173555/http://www.ball.com/)

